# Black Ice warning!!!



## cn90 (Mar 27, 2006)

Now most of the northern US is in deep freeze, black ice is everywhere.
Be careful folks!

Watch this video for fun (well not really fun but what the heck)!


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Where was that taken? It's a great instructional video on how not to drive.

Especially when the car rips its quarter panel out on the big yellow blinking DOT truck.

Wonder if ABS would help much on that black ice?


----------



## Fudman (Apr 29, 2007)

The only thing that works on black ice is studs. Unless you drive a Zamboni!:rofl:
The lesson learned here is to be extra cautious on bridges and overpasses. They freeze before the road does.


----------



## poolman (Nov 28, 2005)

Great advice CN90--everyone should heed this--don't need any of us hurt or our cars either.
It's damn cold even here in the South--took me twenty min this morning to get my dog broke free from
the fire hydrant in front of the house


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

those damn bmws


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

What is this thing called ice you speak of? :dunno:



I'm currently up on the San Francisco Bay Area and we've had earthquakes 2 mornings in a row though. :eeps: 4.1 yesterday and 3.8 today. Not big, but yesterday's started with a jolt that felt like something hit the house.


----------



## armysweitzer (Feb 8, 2007)

um why didnt they warn anyone?


----------



## Jim Rolando (Nov 3, 2009)

No fun for sure; but, the point is well made and I agree a great instructional video. My father was an over the road trucker before trucks had things like power steering and soft seats. I started driving with him when I was 10 or so. I never get on to a road in the winter that his voice isn't ringing in my ears about black ice, "always watch the bridges", "watch those shaded spots", "slow down if your not sure". Good video.


----------



## newton22 (May 29, 2009)

bluebee said:


> Where was that taken? It's a great instructional video on how not to drive.
> 
> Especially when the car rips its quarter panel out on the big yellow blinking DOT truck.
> 
> Wonder if ABS would help much on that black ice?


Several of those cars in that video had ABS, that E46 for sure. No, it doesn't help. It would've helped if the drivers came off the brakes, since nose dive promotes oversteer.

But there's not a lot you can do when you hit black ice except try to minimize the damage.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

1Dreamer said:


> What is this thing called ice ... we've had earthquakes 2 mornings in a row though


Dunno much 'bout that black ice ... I thought it was a cold coffee sans latte ... but oh my, the earthquake yesterday lasted a few seconds and today's quake was in the exact same spot and about the same amount of shaking!


----------



## Fudman (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know about others but I would rather deal with the ice and snow! You can always choose not to drive but you can't hide from those ground shakers!!!! :yikes:


----------



## BMR_LVR (Dec 28, 2008)

That video shows why our Bimmers ding at us when it gets to 38F.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

bluebee said:


> Wonder if ABS would help much on that black ice?


Not in the slightest, really. DSC *may* help a bit, but only studs will help. (Ice resurfacers have studs)



BMR_LVR said:


> That video shows why our Bimmers ding at us when it gets to 38F.


Scares the **** out of me every time "what's wrong, did my cooling finally give away?!" but it's worth it.

Around here, they put enough salt down that you can see where any black ice may form, because the road's actually white. Snow tyres are only beginning to catch on again here, and there's a lot of immigrants in Toronto who are from climates like California, and think Black Ice is a drink!


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Fudman said:


> I don't know about others but I would rather deal with the ice and snow! You can always choose not to drive but you can't hide from those ground shakers!!!! :yikes:


4.1 and 3.8 isn't much really. If it doesn't hit 6 or better I don't worry much. I cleaned up my parents house after the Landers quake in '94. The house is in Big Bear, Ca. not far from the epicenter. That quake was 7.3 and their 2 story wood frame house (1991 build date) held up really well compared to some. So if it's not over 6, I won't even get out of bed. Although for that one (120 miles from me and woke me up) I did get out of bed to make sure the water heater was still standing since it wasn't strapped to the wall of the garage and on a pedestal base in front of my MBZ. Still standing. :thumbup:

dj


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

djfitter said:


> I did get out of bed to make sure the water heater was still standing


I agree. Even though I live near the active fault line, the little ones don't bother me any more than little volcanic eruptions do for those living on the slopes of an active volcano.

Now water heaters. That bothers me! See why here!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmJoyuUJj2Q&feature=player_embedded


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

bluebee said:


> I agree. Even though I live near the active fault line, the little ones don't bother me any more than little volcanic eruptions do for those living on the slopes of an active volcano.
> 
> Now water heaters. That bothers me! See why here!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmJoyuUJj2Q&feature=player_embedded


Nice video. I am well aware of the pressures a water heater can build which is why they come with a pressure relief valve that should be piped to a drain. 
I used to have to do something similar to the video for my installations of pipe. Pumping everything up to 200+ psi and have it hold for 2 hours. Numerous times on underground piping, due to faulty piping, or something in the installation, things blew up.  Then the fun begins 'cuz it's a major muddy mess, the ditch is now full of water, and I gotta fix it. 
No more of that crap for me. 

dj


----------

